# Cat vs. Human Ages



## debodun (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (May 8, 2022)

Buffy is turning 16 next week, her first birthday w/out her brother Max.  Before then, my last 2 cats (not similutaneously) lived over 19 years each.   She cries all day for him.  She was never very vocal before.  I feel so sorry for her.


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2022)

I've had several cats live to be be over 15. My last one, Gus, was 19. I've heard of cats living well into their 20s.


----------



## Pepper (May 8, 2022)

The moderator of a different forum claims he has had _several_ cats live to be in their late twenties because he was so careful as to what they ate.

My first 2 cats took up almost 40 years of my life, so I thought that was the way it was.  I was shocked that Max's decline was so fast and he in his fifteenth year.


----------



## Pecos (May 8, 2022)

My cat Kaley is about 22. She has hypothyroidism, but overall is hanging in there.


----------



## Remy (May 11, 2022)

My girls are now seniors! Both of my last two girls lived to be super seniors. Gratefully.


----------



## Remy (May 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> I've had several cats live to be be over 15. My last one, Gus, was 19. I've heard of cats living well into their 20s.


My mother and stepfather had one to 21. I think she is the only one over 20.


----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2022)

My DIL's cat is 19. Calico, of course a female.


----------

